
Only half of Bubble-era companies out of business - phil
http://venturebeat.com/2007/05/14/only-half-of-bubble-era-companies-out-of-business/
======
nostrademons
In my experience during the dot-com bubble, the biggest predictor of failure
was having taken VC money. When you can't make a VC's timetable for returns
(and few companies can in a recession), they're apt to pull the plug and
divert cash to those startups that _can_ deliver returns satisfactory to the
VCs investors, like Akamai or Google. While if you bootstrap and refuse
outside investment, you can batten down the hatches, cut expenditures, change
your business model (like HotOrNot), and come through the recession on
savings.

